# SmugMug Source



## Martin Owen (Jul 15, 2021)

I use Smugmug as a sort of portfolio; to feed photos to both my own photo website, and also to another website I have.  I use Backblaze to back up my whole home Mac and drives (including photos and my LR Classic catalogue). I also use the Adobe Cloud and Apple’s Time Machine.  I see SmugMug have released Source and wind what other forum people think of the offering, and it it has any benefits or otherwise.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jul 15, 2021)

I sat through a Youtube presentation today.  I like the way you can manage your images, but it is for supported RAW formats and associated XMP sidecar files.  No support for PSD yet.  And not meant for non-mage files.  So you still need a way to backup Lightroom catalogs and other local files.

Very slick integration with their existing LR plug in and desktop apps though.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jul 15, 2021)

To me it's a solution in search of a problem.  If the problem is backup -- I haven't seen any sign they maintain versions and point-in-time recovery. More to the point, for large volume photographers I still think that upload speed is a severe limitation; until we can get the Comcast's of the world to provide symmetric speeds, cloud storage as "master"  is not that attractive.   I know some people (e.g. with some fiber offerings) have fast upload, but the vast majority of us do not, at least in the US. 

Don't misunderstand -- I love Smugmug and use it.  Their customer support is great. But they are chasing mostly the cell phone crowd and have dumbed down their services over the years in search of the masses, and abandoning many needs of the serious photographer.


----------

